

Ask HN: Best Place to Have Logo Designed? - dell9000

99 Designs? Craigslist? Another idea?
======
kyro
99 Designs and CrowdSpring are the two popular ones. I've seen really great
logos designed by users of both services.

------
e1ven
I've had luck at both 99 designs, as well as the older, Design Outpost.

------
holdenk
I've had ok luck with logodesigncreation .

